# 1st attempt home made viv



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi All, 

This is my recent home made triple stack viv, measuring 5ft high by 30inches wide.
Each section is 30" wide, 18" deep by 16" high.
Its heated by Ultratherm radiators and houses my female Royal and male 100% het pied.
There are also 6 sections at the top heated by heat tape for the 6 plastic boxes in there.

All in all including glass this cost me £80 and took about 2 hours

Tom


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cool stuff, nice price and only took u 2 hours? amazing man.
I reckon you could sell them for a double up, say £200 all day long man.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Hey thats really good. Well done you


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I managed to build it quickly as I carefully made all the measurements and got the wood cut at the local DIY store, so all I needed to do was drill the pilot holes and join it up.
I then full sealed it to prevent damage to the wood, drilled the holes for the wiring and fitted some vents.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

What material did you use? i was goina build one but after i'd priced all the wood up it didn't work out that cheap :? 
where about did you get the wood from too?


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks like conti-board to me. Like laminated chipboard they use on wardrobes and kitchens.

I used to work for my father as a joiner and he used to go to a timber merchant or try a major kitchen manufacturer and they may sell you some. You need to buy the iron on edging strip which you then sand or cut back to size when cooled down.

To be honest I think a viv would look better using real wood but would need treating against moisture with some kind of non-toxic varnish or oil or something.

Nice viv stack there though. Much more rewarding when you make it yourself. That and your also learning something instead of just going out and buying one.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah its conti board from B&Q.

It cost me £40 for the wood, edging strip, stanley knife, screws, and 3 vents.
Then £40 for 6 pieces of cut and polished glass.

I also had a great bargain on the glass runners as they cost £1.70 for 6ft section of top runner and 70p for the bottom (up to £8 online).

It was very rewarding and is all up and running and my snakes love it, plus I still have my glass viv that I used to house my Royal for use.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

oh brilliant cheers for that, i'll be off to B&Q for some retail therapy  
what you goina have in your old tank now then hehe


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

oh brilliant cheers for that, i'll be off to B&Q for some retail therapy  
what you goina have in your old tank now then hehe


----------



## Beardiephil (Nov 7, 2006)

Welldone on the viv building mate!
I've been thinking about it for awhile now. You have just spurred me into action


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

well youve done a good job


----------



## dragondreamer (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi I just bought some 18mm conti board from no frills, threes 1.2m sections,(for the bottom,top and back) and one 0.8x0.5 which when cut in half will make the sides. where im stuck though is the size of the glass i plan to put a strip on the bottom and top and then the fit the runners on but what sort of allowance to be made when sizing the glass also how do u get the glass in. do u cut it so it just gets in say 2mm bigger or is there a way that i dont know .cheers in advance


----------



## dragondreamer (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi I just bought some 18mm conti board from no frills, threes 1.2m sections,(for the bottom,top and back) and one 0.8x0.5 which when cut in half will make the sides. where im stuck though is the size of the glass i plan to put a strip on the bottom and top and then the fit the runners on but what sort of allowance to be made when sizing the glass also how do u get the glass in. do u cut it so it just gets in say 2mm bigger or is there a way that i dont know .cheers in advance


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Dragondreamer.

You need to fit the larger of the two runners on the top and the thinner one on the bottom.

You need to then measure from the inside of the top runner to the top of the bottom runner (not inside it).

Then to fit the glass you just slide it in the top section 1st and lower it into the bottom section, the gap from the top of the bottom piece you measured alows it to just sit in place and lift out for futire cleaning.

Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## dragondreamer (Dec 6, 2006)

thx tom i guessed it would be something like that though didnt know bout the larger smaller runner bit


----------



## BU5T4 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi tom,

You didn't happen to keep a note of the measurements for the contiboard by any chance. That looks like it would be ideal for my room and would allow me to keep some more reps.

I had a look at various places that sell pre-built vivs but this looks perfect for my needs.

Any help with the planning would be great mate.

Cheers

D-A


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya mate, what kind of glass have you got? is it toughened? how much did you spend on glass?

Fantastic setup! well done I'm hoping to get mine finished very soon.


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

Great looking viv,
Im starting mine this weekend (all excited) Where did you get your runners from? 
Tanya xxx


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Sorry for the delay, ok here goes:

BU5TA :

The measurements are as follows and this fitted 1st time with no gaps, all I did was drill some small pilot holes then put the chipboard screws in.

Ok its 5ft high by 30 Inches wide and 18 Inches Deep.

The sides x 2 are 60" (1524mm)high by 18"(457.20) (easy as it was the width of the board)

These screw onto the base which is measures.

30" (762mm) x 18" (457.20mm) - this is also the same measurement of the top.

I then started to fix the internal shelves in at roughly 15" gaps, these internal shelves are:

4 x 28.82" (732mm) x 18" (457.20mm)

Then the top goes on measurements as per base.

Then the substrate sections (I put them on the top too to hide my basking plates) go in and these are:

6 x 28.82" (732mm) x 2" (50.80mm), these get one screw either side and one in the middle from underneath, or you can use the screw and no more nails.

I then bought some hardboard to cover the back and pinned it on.

Then I silicone sealed all of the insides.

This took around 2 hours to build from start to finish, inc runners and glass.

I now have 3 large vivs that house Royals ranging from 400g - 1000g and room on top for 6x9ltr hatchling tubs
==============================

Becky:

The glass cost me £40 from Shaws for the 6 pieces and they did it within the hour and its 4mm single pane, which is relatively strong, I knocked one pices with an X-Large Hide and it made a chip on the edge about 2mm wide, I also dropped a piece (sweaty palms, oi oi) and it didn't break.
===================================================

Corn Flake:

The runners I bought from a small local handyman shop which were the biggest bargain as the top runner was around 70p-£1 for an 8ft and the bottom was around £1.75 for 8ft both 4mm.

Thers plenty more designs that I have done but I dont have the room for any more yet or the missus does this to me :bash: .


----------



## BU5T4 (Feb 18, 2007)

*fantastic*

That is just what I was looking for mate thanks alot.

I will write down the sizes I need and go upto B&Q and price the wood tomorrow. I'm sure it will take more than two hours for me to assemble it but thats half the fun.

Thanks for the plans, I will post some pics once I start building mine.

Your a star.

D-A

Anyone had any experiance with beatsons? There is one not far from my house but havent bought anything from them before.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

This is a recentish pic with two of the top slots removed to make room for larger tubs, the other two slots have been removed now and it now has 6 tubs.


----------



## BU5T4 (Feb 18, 2007)

That looks great. Is that one peice of glass on the bottom viv in that picture?


----------



## BU5T4 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just wondering how I would mount my light. I use an exotera lamp guard with a spot light for heating but I think it might hang low enough that the beardies could reach it.

At the moment the lamp sticks out the top of the tank I use but that wouldnt work on this setup.

I dont see any lamps in your pics.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Its two pieces of glass, I guess its the angle of light.

I use basking plates in all my vivs.


----------



## BU5T4 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry to sound like such a mong but what is a basking plate?


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

damn thats a good self build :no1:

was the glass rounded off and is it toughend ?


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

The glass is rounded off, but not toughened, I dont think there is any need for it with Royals and if its in an area where it wont get knocked as I have my own little reptile cupboard/room lol

Also a basking plate is like a large flat contained ceramic heater


----------



## BU5T4 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Tom,

These look great and dont look too expensive either. Think I may bight the bullet and buy these for my new viv once I build it.

Talking about the new viv I gave B&Q and Homebase a phone today too see about there timber cutting services and get a price for the wood neaded.

I had too call about 4 different B&Q's before finding one that would cut the wood for me. After waiting on hold for 25 mins the guy came back to me and said he couldnt do it as the contiboard came in sizes different from what I wanted and that there would be too much waste for them too do it.

I thought they would just use the waste to make the smaller bits. Thats how I would cut it and i wouldnt call myself really DIY savvy.

Homebase were useless too as they took my number and said that the guy that does the cutting was on his lunch and he would call me back. Suprise suprise he didnt.

Anyways I got to thinking and my mate works for a bedroom units company and he says he uses contiboard all day. He said he can get me the bits I need for free or very cheap all cut to size. Sweet.

Just need to bring up the sizes you gave me Tom and he will sort it out.

Cant wait to get started on it and he said he would even help me build it as he has all the tools and correct size screws and stuff.

D-A


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

That's really odd as I got all mine cut at B&Q, I bought about 3/4 pieces of the 18" wide by about 6ft in length pieces and all the cuts were made from those pieces and there off cuts.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

B&Q were lovely to me, I went armed with a load of measurements for my two wardrobe converts and the chap worked out the best way to cut, did all the cutting and I only paid for the price of the conti.........


----------



## emoleelou (Feb 20, 2007)

*vivs*

i love to way its done.... but i would've added a taller base so it was easier to clean out. just being lazy i guess.
any one got any good links of step by step guides for making viv's or multi level tanks/cages? a home made one would be so much easier and give me more room in as i could make it to fit the alcove in my bedroom. have found a few links but they are all too complicated for what im after.: victory: 
cheers x x


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

it now sits on an empty 2ft wide by 2ft high viv that I built so I can reach it easier now


----------



## BU5T4 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeh strange I didnt have much luck with B&Q.

Ah well just about to drop off the sizes to my mate and he should get my wood for me quite quickly I hope 

D-A


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Excellent job you've done there !!!

I want one making, :lol2: 

Tony


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I was tempted to make more of these ones and sell them as it wasn't as time consuming as I thought it would be, within 2 hours I went from some wood and screws to a nice looking treble stack with racks and all set up for my Royals.

So long as your measurements are ok, the sky is your limit, as soon as I talk the girlfriend around Im doing a floor to ceiling setup.


----------



## gabber man (Feb 22, 2007)

Done a great job there mate, realy nice!


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you, soon to house snake number 3 on Thursday, then number 4 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

wow....nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice viv, well done you: victory: We just built a viv, well when i say we i mean me holding things and the boyfriend doing all the hard work :lol2: altho i will say we cheated, we wernt to sure where to start with building a viv, so we brought 2 3foot high bookshelf style cabinets from argos, they are about a foot and a half deep and 2 and a half foot wide,and they were £20 each. Then we got some clear perspex from homebase for the sliding doors at the front of the viv that was around £30, you just measure that up to the correct size and fit it in the runners as you would with glass, the runners are actually trunking lid which is around £2 a meter. We added vents which in totall cost around £12 for around 18 vents and added some cabinet lights that are screwed in to the celing of each section. in total i hve 6 new vivs, 4 smaller sections for my baby leos and 2 larger sections for my new 4 week old red sandfire beardie:flrt: and my soon to be new baby crested geckos:mf_dribble: 

Thanks for posting this article as now we can build a viv thats huge and for cheaper...:no1:


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, there are a lot of people on here who make viv's and can build them but no-one who has put up measurements etc as it is really easy to build them and you can modify just about any decent shelf/cupboard/book rack or wardrobe and if you look about its so cheap for the parts other than the glass.


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

talltom69 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, there are a lot of people on here who make viv's and can build them but no-one who has put up measurements etc as it is really easy to build them and you can modify just about any decent shelf/cupboard/book rack or wardrobe and if you look about its so cheap for the parts other than the glass.


no problem.. it was nice of you to take your time to post all of the mesurements.. it is very very handy:no1: they have been saved to my desktop to be printed off and taken to b&q lol

cheers again: victory:


----------



## beckys_dad98 (Jan 23, 2006)

Excellent job, gave me a couple ideas too, lol... Need a couple more tanks, but also need somewhere to put my TV, lol so figured I'd try designing a Combo Unit, Viv's on left side, TV and VCR shelves on right side.... Think the TV sound would bother the snakes if I got the unit made?
Steve


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

To be truthful, im not too sure, mine are in their own cupboard, but half of that is used by little one for her storage of toys etc and I have some speakers near by which are in almost constant use and they dont appear to be stressed or the like as they are acting as most royals do, sleep all day, party all night, so I would suggest to give it a shot.
A friend of mine has his tv right next to his stack with no ill affect and I have seen some pics of peoples tv's on top of them.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

We've got 2 Viv's at the moment and my OH is working on a third. First Viv was ready made and given to me as part of my bday present (bearded dragon n set-up), second Viv my OH made by converting an old corner tv unit, and the one he's working on now was a desk that he's converting! We also have another desk that I'm planning on converting so am looking forward to that 

Your stack looks incredible though, really professional!!

Emily xx


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

80 quid? wow. i think i'll have another go at building myself a three stack viv, bt maybe plan it out better. lol


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

You just have to make sure you can get as many cuts out of the wood as possible, the pieces the guy was putting in the off cut bin were huge so I said to him to cut those too.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

looks good. nice and cheap to!


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

nice viv.: victory:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hey looks good. nice little top bits. cool idea


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can see why your called talltom because that viv stack looks tall lol. Very nice better than my first go. lol


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Ha ha ha, very true maybe that and Im at least 6ft6 :lol2:


----------

